# [GUI] Welches GUI?



## CHAOSFISCH (6. Dez 2011)

Servus,

Ich bin mittlerweile reichlich verwirrt welches GUI man verwenden soll.

Ich brauch auf alle Fälle nen GUI Editor, wo man sehr gut mit den Layouts arbeiten kann.

Mit Swing hab ich jetzt schon Erfahrung gesammelt und auch eine Anwendung bereits geschrieben.
Jedoch:
In Netbeans 7.1 wird das Swing App. Framework nicht mehr unterstützt - also nicht mehr so wie in 7.0.
AWT scheint nur sehr wenige Möglichkeiten der direkten Verwendung zu bieten.
Mit SWT hab ich keine Erfahrung.

Nach ein wenig googlen hab ich jetzt noch die Existenz von JavaFX festgestellt - ist sicher auch eine Möglichkeit. Da weiß ich leider nicht wie ausgereift das ganze schon ist, - nen GUI Editor gibts glaub ich für JavaFX auch noch nicht.
Ist JavaFX die Zukunft für Desktop Anwendungen!?


Gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten?

Gruß
CHAOSFISCH


----------



## Gast2 (6. Dez 2011)

Das Swing Application Framework von Netbeans hat mit Swing relativ wenig zu tun  Du kannst Swing ohne Probleme ohne das Framework von Netbeans nutzen.

Ich würde auf jedenfall mal mit Swing anfangen. Netbeans bringt da nen relativ guten GUI Editor mit (Matisse), aber die ersten GUIs sollte man schon noch per Hand schreiben damit man weiß die die einzelnen Komponenten funktionieren.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (6. Dez 2011)

Benutze doch Eclipse mit den Windowbuilder, der ist nämlich den von NetBeans überlegen, da man seinen Code dann noch ändern kann wie man will.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Dez 2011)

Das kannst du bei dem GUI Builder von Netbeans genauso, nur nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## schalentier (6. Dez 2011)

In IntelliJ gibts auch nen Gui Designer. Das laeuft dort so aehnlich wie bei Flex Anwendungen. Man hat ein Stueck XML Code, wo der eigentliche View beschrieben ist und eine Klasse mit den Steuerelementen, wo man die Werte auslesen/aendern kann.

IntelliJ IDEA :: GUI Designer - quick and easy creation and maintenance of both complex and simple component layouts

Gibts auch in der OpenSource Version.


----------



## CHAOSFISCH (6. Dez 2011)

GUI-Programmer hat gesagt.:


> Benutze doch Eclipse mit den Windowbuilder, der ist nämlich den von NetBeans überlegen, da man seinen Code dann noch ändern kann wie man will.



Würd ich ja gern, aber eclipse in der Standard Download Version ist mir einfach nicht sympathisch 
Hab auch schon die 4 "veränderten" Version getestet die vorhanden waren. Aber die gefallen mir auch nicht.



> Das kannst du bei dem GUI Builder von Netbeans genauso, nur nicht ganz so einfach


Ja, Netbeans stellt aber quasi den Support des Swing App Frameworks ein => Sämtlicher Code der durch 7.01 generiert worden ist wird useless in 7.1

Ich werd mir mal IntelliJ anschauen


----------



## Gast2 (6. Dez 2011)

Geht es dir jetzt um Swing allgemein, oder um das Swing Application Framework von Netbeans? Wozu suchst du ne alternative?


----------



## CHAOSFISCH (6. Dez 2011)

Beidem


----------



## Gast2 (7. Dez 2011)

Mach einfach das
Eclipse RCP Tutorial
oder das (vorsichtig noch in entwicklung)
Eclipse e4 (Eclipse 4.2 Application Platform) - Tutorial


----------



## CHAOSFISCH (7. Dez 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Mach einfach das
> Eclipse RCP Tutorial
> oder das (vorsichtig noch in entwicklung)
> Eclipse e4 (Eclipse 4.2 Application Platform) - Tutorial



Danke werds mir mal anschauen


----------



## Daniel_L (19. Dez 2011)

Dann kannst du auch bei NetBeans bleiben, wenn du auf RCP-Basis entwickeln willst. Dadurch kannst du weiterhin den GUI-Editor verwenden und bleibst beim Swing-Standard. Tutorials findest du auch zahlreiche, ein Einstieg wäre z.B. NetBeans Platform Learning Trail.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2011)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:


> Dann kannst du auch bei NetBeans bleiben, wenn du auf RCP-Basis entwickeln willst. Dadurch kannst du weiterhin den GUI-Editor verwenden und bleibst beim Swing-Standard. Tutorials findest du auch zahlreiche, ein Einstieg wäre z.B. NetBeans Platform Learning Trail.


Und warum sollte man das machen? 
Wegen GUI-Editor oder wie:lol:


----------



## Kr0e (19. Dez 2011)

Keine Ahnugn warum staendig alle meinen, dass Eclipse RCP ja SOOO viel besser ist... Es ist vlt in Firmen Standar, aber naja... Netbeans hat vom Umfang genauso viel zu bieten. Ist ne Glaubensfrage mal wieder...


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnugn warum staendig alle meinen, dass Eclipse RCP ja SOOO viel besser ist... Es ist vlt in Firmen Standar, aber naja... Netbeans hat vom Umfang genauso viel zu bieten. Ist ne Glaubensfrage mal wieder...



Weil's in der Wirtschaft eingesetzt wird?
Weils auf OSGi aufsetzt?
Bessere Doku/Tutorials...
Evtl. Single Sourcing könnte interessant sein...


----------



## Daniel_L (19. Dez 2011)

NetBeans wird auch in der Wirtschaft eingesetzt, bei NetBeans kann man auch OSGi verwenden etc.
Bessere Doku/Tutorial würde ich erstmal bezweifeln, allerhöchsten ein paar mehr an der Anzahl...

Wie gesagt, Glaubensfrage. Fakt ist aber, dass NetBeans intuitiver ist. ;-)


----------



## Kr0e (19. Dez 2011)

NetBeans ist eben abhaengig von Oracle ... Das missfaellt manchen Firmen. Wirklich BESSER ist Eclipse nicht. Und NetBeans braucht auch kein OSGi, das hauseigene Module-szstem ist genauso gut und kann in etwa das Gleiche. Glaubensfrage... so einfach ist das...


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2011)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:


> NetBeans wird auch in der Wirtschaft eingesetzt, bei NetBeans kann man auch OSGi verwenden etc.



Ich kenne ein Projekt und die fluchen nur damit und haben OSGi selber einbauen müssen war nicht out of the box dabei...


----------



## Noctarius (19. Dez 2011)

OSGi ist aber ein Standard. Es gibt massig Firmen und über eine Hand voll Implementierungen der OSGi Spec, du bist damit sowohl was Support an geht als auch bei den Implementierungen freier  (Ok dank Erweiterungen in Equinox die Eclipse RCP vermutlich benötigt, z.B. BuddyClassLoader schränkt sich das möglicherweise auch wieder ein).


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> NetBeans ist eben abhaengig von Oracle ... Das missfaellt manchen Firmen. Wirklich BESSER ist Eclipse nicht. Und NetBeans braucht auch kein OSGi, das hauseigene Module-szstem ist genauso gut und kann in etwa das Gleiche. Glaubensfrage... so einfach ist das...



Nur weil du das so siehst, zählen keine andere Meinungen oder wie, dann glaub du mal 



Daniel_L hat gesagt.:


> NetBeans wird auch in der Wirtschaft eingesetzt, bei NetBeans kann man auch OSGi verwenden etc.



Wie gesagt ich hab noch keine Firma gesehen, die einen Netbeans RCP Entwickler gesucht hat, deshalb kann man da schon einen Trend sehen was die Wirtschaft einsetzt, gab auch glaub m
einen Benchmark dazu.

Außerdem ist die community um einiges größer bei Eclipse.
Und es gibt sehr viele Eclipse Projekte die man dann schon mit RCP leichter integrieren kann z.B. EMF usw.

Ich seh keinen Mehrwert einen Netbeans RCP einzusetzen außer man mag Swing, was man bei Eclipse RCP ja auch einsetzen kann, wahrscheinlich so umständlich wie bei Netbeans RCP OSGi reinzufrickeln^^.


----------



## tfa (19. Dez 2011)

> Ich seh keinen Mehrwert einen Netbeans RCP einzusetzen außer man mag Swing, was man bei Eclipse RCP ja auch einsetzen kann, wahrscheinlich so umständlich wie bei Netbeans RCP OSGi reinzufrickeln


Also in der Firma für die ich arbeite wird voll und ganz auf Eclipse RCP gesetzt. Netbeans findet nicht statt. Die GUIs der meisten Projekte sind reines Swing - und es ist absolut nicht umständlich, damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2011)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Also in der Firma für die ich arbeite wird voll und ganz auf Eclipse RCP gesetzt. Netbeans findet nicht statt. Die GUIs der meisten Projekte sind reines Swing - und es ist absolut nicht umständlich, damit zu arbeiten.



Cool, hab noch nie einen Eclipse RCP mit Swing gesehen =).
Ja umständlich zu arbeiten glaub ich auch nicht, wenns mal läuft ist es bestimmt nicht anders wie mit einer Swing Anwendung. Aber bis das Swing mal auf dem RCP läuft, stell ich mir ein bischen fricklig vor.


----------



## Daniel_L (20. Dez 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> so umständlich wie bei Netbeans RCP OSGi reinzufrickeln^^.



mittlerweile (schon seit einiger zeit) unterstütz netbeans osgi, sodass kein umständliches reinfrickeln anfällt. Uberhaupt hat sich einiges getan bei netbeans... Aber egal, man _muss_ ja nicht netbeans verwenden. ;-)


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2011)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:


> mittlerweile (schon seit einiger zeit) unterstütz netbeans osgi, sodass kein umständliches reinfrickeln anfällt. Uberhaupt hat sich einiges getan bei netbeans... Aber egal, man _muss_ ja nicht netbeans verwenden. ;-)



wenn das wirklich so ist muss ich mein kollege mal fragen welche version er verwendet und warum er es dann selber gemacht hat, muss ja irgendein grund haben^^


----------



## Kr0e (20. Dez 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> wenn das wirklich so ist muss ich mein kollege mal fragen welche version er verwendet und warum er es dann selber gemacht hat, muss ja irgendein grund haben^^




Aber hauptsache erstmal Anti-NetBeans. Allein an dieser Haltung kann man sehen, dass das eine totale Glaubensfrage ist. Und ich habe nie gesagt, das andere MEinungen nicht zaehlen, aber offenbar laesst DU ja keine anderen Meinungen zu.... Oder bzw. erst jetzt nachdem mehrere diese Ansicht haben.. nenene


PS:

Im uebrigen gab es diese Diskussion schon haeufiger. Der Grund warum Eclpise hauefig bevorzugt wird, ist vermutlcih einfach der, dass bei Eclipse ein regelrechtes Oekosystem (sry ich muss mit Englischer Tastatur schreiben...) herscht und daher viele Plugins etc. NetBeans ist in der Hinsicht noch etwas schlechter dran.

Wenn man aber mal GANZ nuechtern die Funktionalitaet beider Systeme vergleicht, stellt man fest, das sich beide Systeme nicht sehr stark unterscheiden. Vorallem weil die Entwicklung des einen Systems das ANDERE System beeinflusst. In sofern sind das nciht 2 vollkommen verschiedene Produkte. Wer sowas behaupten sollte, kennt sich vermutlcih nur mit einem System aus und lehnt das andere schon prinzipiell ab...


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Aber hauptsache erstmal Anti-NetBeans. Allein an dieser Haltung kann man sehen, dass das eine totale Glaubensfrage ist. Und ich habe nie gesagt, das andere MEinungen nicht zaehlen, aber offenbar laesst DU ja keine anderen Meinungen zu.... Oder bzw. erst jetzt nachdem mehrere diese Ansicht haben.. nenene



Hab ich nie behauptet aber wenn du lesen könntest, hättest es ja gesehen :autsch:...

Es wird in der Wirtschaft so gut wie nicht eingesetzt und Eclipse hat Netbeans RCP einfach den Rang abgelaufen, das ist schon ein entscheidener Grund gegen Netbeans RCP um sie über die anderen Gründe keien Gedanken zu machen.
Anscheinend kann Netbeans ab 7.xxx OSGi wie gut es funktioniert weiß keiner, weil es ja fast niemand einsetzt du siehst den Teufelskreis ...
Eclipse hat OSGi schon eine Weile und wird auch häufig eingesetzt da bin ich mir sicher das die meisten Bugs draußen sind und bei einer großen community auch getestet wurde...


----------



## Daniel_L (21. Dez 2011)

Das Problem ist doch, dass die Benutzer von Tool A dieses seit Ewigkeiten verwenden und nur den Vergleich zu Tool B von Anno 1602 kennen. Dass sich aber sowohl Tool A als auch B weiterentwickelt haben und objektive betrachtet vielleicht das Tool B doch in bestimmten Dingen besser oder zumindest gleichauf ist wie Tool A wird dann eben übersehen...

Eclipse liegt zwar in Umfragen immer vor NetBeans bzgl. der favorisierten IDE...
What are you using to write your code?
http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/8-welche-ide-bevorzugt.html

...aber ich glaube, der Abstand wird eher kleiner als größer.

Denn NetBeans bietet viele tolle Dinge 
Netbeans 7.0 – Eine Alternative zur Eclipse? | Scandio
Mein Umstieg von Eclipse PDT auf Netbeans | ITWS BLOG
Eclipse RCP vs. Netbeans RCP  (2 * code) || !(2 * code)

...die Eclipse vielleicht auch (oder auch nicht?) bietet.

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist NetBeans und auch die NetBeans-Homepage übersichtlicher und einsteigerfreundlicher. Wenn du dann mit NetBeans sowieso alles machen kannst, was man braucht, kann man gleich NetBeans wählen. 

(Man muss hier ein bisschen Werbung für NetBeans machen, damit das Eclipse-Projekt nicht zu träge wird, weil es an ernsthaften Konkurrenten mangelt...)


----------



## Wildcard (21. Dez 2011)

Ich habe mir nur den hier durchgelesen, aber herzhaft darüber lachen müssen.
Eclipse RCP vs. Netbeans RCP  (2 * code) || !(2 * code)
-Automatisierte Builds
Irgendwie lustig hier ein Build von Hudson zu verwenden, wenn man bedenkt das Hudson selbst ein Eclipse Projekt ist 
Die verlinkten Arikel zu Eclipse Headless Build sind viele Jahre alt. Eclipse RCP lassen sich ganz einfach mit Maven bauen wenn man Maven Tycho verwendet (ebenfalls ein Eclipse Projekt)

-GUI-Framework
Wenn man Swing und SWT (speziell JFace und Eclipse RCP) miteinander vergleicht, dann hat das für mich primär gar nichts mit performance zu tun. Gefühlt ist SWT schneller, aber darum geht es eigentlich gar nicht. SWT + JFace + Eclipse RCP hat einfach tonnenweise Widgets die es in Swing nicht gibt. Netbeans hat sicherlich auch zusätzliche Widgets, aber die kenne ich nicht gut genug um sie beurteilen zu können. Vergleicht man Swing mit Eclipse RCP, dann sieht Swing sehr sehr alt aus. Das JFace Databinding, die Viewer Architektur, Decoration Support usw sind weit jenseits von den Swing Bord Mitteln. Ein Feature Rich Text Editor wie der Java Editor ist in Eclipse RCP meist ein Kinderspiel, in einer JEditorPane ein nahezu unmögliches unterfangen. Ich bin mir sicher Netbeans hat hier auch Konzepte, nur hätte der Autor eben die High Level Widgets von Eclipse RCP und Netbeans vergleichen müssen und nicht deren Basic Building Blocks.

-Plattformunabhängigkeit
Man braucht für Eclipse nicht n installer oder n builds. Man kann Eclipse plattform agnostisch bauen. Der Grund warum die Eclipse IDE das nicht tut ist um ein paar MB beim Download zu sparen.
Man kann Eclipse RCPs beispielsweise auch plattformunabhängig per Webstart verteilen. Der JNLP launcher lädt dann die jeweils passenden Bundles für die Platform.

-Projektfinanzierung und Offenheit
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das (ausser einem Linux Distributor) jemand Eclipse unter GPL verteilen wollen würde. Alles in alles sind das viele Gigabyte an kompilat für das man selbst den Source Code hosten müsste.  Eclipse steht unter der commercial friendly Open Source Lizenz EPL. Wäre Eclipse GPL, hätte es bei weitem nicht den Verbreitungsgrad.

-Community
Die Eclipse Community wird schlechter bewertet, weil sie größer ist als die Netbeans Community... :applaus:

Ich kenne genau 2 Netbeans RCPs, die Netbeans IDE selbst und die Visual VM. Beide von Oracle. Bei Eclipse sind es tausende. Eclipse hat ein komplettes Ökosystem das abseits der RCP und IDE Welt auch einen kompletten (Server) Runtime Stack enthält und ist Vorreiter in Modelling Technolgien Rund um EMF, mit denen sich Software wesentlich schneller und kostengünstiger entwickeln lässt.
Ich sage nicht, dass Netbeans schlechte Technologie ist, aber zu Eclipse fehlt dann doch noch sehr viel.


----------



## Kr0e (21. Dez 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne genau 2 Netbeans RCPs, die Netbeans IDE selbst und die Visual VM. Beide von Oracle.



jME-SDK wäre noch zu nennen außerdem gibts ingesamt recht viele. Aber natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit Eclipse RPC, das stimmt schon. Wodurch allerdings keine Aussage getroffen werden kann, was nun besser ist, sondern nur was mehr vertreten. Und aus Quantität auf Qualität zu schließen ist einfach falsch. Nur weil 1000 Menschen schlecht sind, ist es allgemein nicht gut, schlecht zu sein 

Es gibt eben Vor und Nachteile. Zu Eclipse' Vorteilen gehört eben das breite Ökosystem...

PS:
So wie Daniel_L sehe ich das auch und lesen kann ich auch, mehr oder weniger  Einfach eiskalt an einem Tool zu hängen ohne mal was neues zu probieren führt schnell auch zu Stillstand...


----------



## Sonecc (22. Dez 2011)

Ich kann Wildcard nur zustimmen in seiner Argumentation.
Ich hatte beim lesen sogar das Gefühl, dass der Autor des Blogeintrags sehr befangen war. Man merkte teilweise schon in den ersten Sätzen eines Abschnitts wie sein Ergebnis aussieht und dass dieses größtenteils aus persönlichen Präferenzen und nicht aus objektiven Beurteilungen besteht.


----------

